# Halloween Glitter/Snow Globes



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I am a major halloween globe collector. I have about 80 in my collection currently. 

Am I the only one this obsessed?

If there are others, would ya'll want to use this thread to showcase finds and tell each other where to locate them? I go through so many store threads in the general section, and it might be nice to hit just one thread for the snow globes. Plus in the off season, we could also use this to maybe sell or trade, etc.

If anyone else is interested, or has any input please feel free!


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

Well, for any lurkers I found this one at Marshalls tonight lol


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Just last year I started taking an interest in snow globes. I like the ones with lights the best. I only have a few thus far. I was able to snag the headless horseman last year and also bought a globe with a haunted house ( the windows light up) I have been eyeing this one


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

Malicious said:


> Just last year I started taking an interest in snow globes. I like the ones with lights the best. I only have a few thus far. I was able to snag the headless horseman last year and also bought a globe with a haunted house ( the windows light up) I have been eyeing this one
> View attachment 716985


I've been trying to get my hands on the headless horseman snow globe for years! It's what got me started on them!

That one is adorable and I managed to grab it last year! I've seen it in a couple stores in upstate sc this year. I don't think the one I got last year glows though. I will have to check when I pull out the collection this month. I've noticed that they sometimes keep the same molds but tweak here and there and mix and match bases.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

80 OMG! I don't have room for 1/2 of my stuff now. Have to get creative to cram everything. I probably have way more lanterns than globes...maybe I should start a separate thread for that. There is a big difference concerning the quality of globes. Most of those I see use regular silver glitter & so much of it that you can't see the scene inside of it & still want $35 & up so I pass on those even if the design is cute.

The pumpkin from Kohl's (bought one in 2017 & 2 more in 2018 as back-ups) are one of the best I've seen. The globe is orange acrylic & uses hologram glitter which makes it sparkle like diamonds when the lights are off. Seeing it in-store & in pictures doesn't do it any justice. I just stare at it...









Similar but in candle form is one offered by Von Maur. It's a little drive but might be going to Von Maur's in the next week or so. Looks like might be regular glitter inside but no inside scene to look at. This is a Raz Imports product.








They also have a Frankenstein version which I am looking for but not buying from Amazon as these are usually very expensive & will only buy with a discount or coupon.











Also want this one from Kurt Adler:








And back to Kohls...waiting for any of my 4 local stores to stock this so I can see it. Site shows them adding stock to stores almost daily....& just as I brought it up to get the picture, my local store has it now. Won't pay $49.99 for it & they've had buy 1 get 1 50% for quite a while now so hopefully next offer will be either 40% or 50% off since I have an extra 30% for being a Kohl's charge customer.









Another note, while I really don't like buying on-line, Kohl's is an exception since they normally come in that hard, protective styrofoam to store it in. Buying it in-store, it is just wrapped in paper or an extra bag.

Oh...another I have, which I bought last year on clearance & it still is, is this from HSN. Lights and/or music with timer....great function:


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I love snowglobes! I only have a couple Halloween ones and they are small. In the past, I didn't have space for them and after my kids managed to break two of my favorites, I kind of stopped looking. Kids are all grown now and have a closed display cabinet now so let the hunting begin! I just love the ones that have been shared in this thread.


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

Yodlei said:


> 80 OMG! I don't have room for 1/2 of my stuff now. Have to get creative to cram everything. I probably have way more lanterns than globes...maybe I should start a separate thread for that. There is a big difference concerning the quality of globes. Most of those I see use regular silver glitter & so much of it that you can't see the scene inside of it & still want $35 & up so I pass on those even if the design is cute.
> 
> The pumpkin from Kohl's (bought one in 2017 & 2 more in 2018 as back-ups) are one of the best I've seen. The globe is orange acrylic & uses hologram glitter which makes it sparkle like diamonds when the lights are off. Seeing it in-store & in pictures doesn't do it any justice. I just stare at it...
> 
> ...


The Kurt Adler one is gorgeous! You should check out the lanterns at Christmas traditions! They have several styles and they are all freaking amazing.

















Those are just a couple! Some of the figures are from the TJX/HG/Mars that I already have, but the lantern casing is making me really want them. They are pretty pricey though! I don't mind sharing this thread with Lantern styles! I can even share those in my shopping. 

I have a couple of the lantern types, but you are all correct, 80 + globes is alot, and the lanterns usually take up more space lol 

I will say that most of the discount type stores have them at a reasonable price. TJX/HG/Mars will have a globe usually from 12.99 to 14.99, but a similar globe will be 30+ at Pier 1. 

I'm jealous of the HSN one! I really like the classic wood bases alot!


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

Ladyfrog said:


> I love snowglobes! I only have a couple Halloween ones and they are small. In the past, I didn't have space for them and after my kids managed to break two of my favorites, I kind of stopped looking. Kids are all grown now and have a closed display cabinet now so let the hunting begin! I just love the ones that have been shared in this thread.


We have cats and dogs, and family children that visit. Luckily I've only had 1 break so far, and I was able to get the same one that year because TJX still had it, thank goodness! If any of them broke now, I would just, I would sob! 

Now is the time for you to collect away!

I will be going shopping this weekend, so I will try to post every snowglobe I come across, now that I know there is some interest. You guys feel free to do the same!

And share your collections!

Here is part of mine on pinterest:









68 Halloween Globe Collection ideas | globe, halloween, snow globes


Aug 22, 2019 - Explore exlibrisnyx's board "Halloween Globe Collection" on Pinterest. See more ideas about globe, halloween, snow globes.




pin.it





I still have more to upload


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

These are what At Home has on offer this year

Skeleton Hand Grim Reaper 14.99

Dragon Glitter Globe 14.99

Witch Hat and Spellbooks 9.99

No lanterns surprisingly! They had a few last year


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

This one's cool from Sierra.

Haunted House











They have a skeleton wedding one too.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

exlibrisnyx said:


> We have cats and dogs, and family children that visit. Luckily I've only had 1 break so far, and I was able to get the same one that year because TJX still had it, thank goodness! If any of them broke now, I would just, I would sob!
> 
> Now is the time for you to collect away!
> 
> ...


Wow! You have an amazing collection! This is going to sound so dumb but I didn't realize I could upload my own pictures to Pinterest ?


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

Illysium said:


> This one's cool from Sierra.
> 
> Haunted House
> 
> ...


I managed to grab both of those in years past! They have two of my favorite bases, and the haunted house is gorgeous! If anybody else is wondering about them they were worth it


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

Ladyfrog said:


> Wow! You have an amazing collection! This is going to sound so dumb but I didn't realize I could upload my own pictures to Pinterest ?


Um, it took me a really long long time to figure out that I could lol It never occurred to me until it did and I had to google it


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

You do have quite the collection. Especially like the candle-shaped cat on pumpkin, the dual silver skulls & all of your "Cemetery" collection. Most I buy need to light and/or have motion but if space was no issue, I would probably dabble further. I saw a crap load at Home Goods in Tinley Park, IL yesterday. They weren't all together though but had to be at least 1 in each section. I took lots of pix & was going to post them on the Home Goods site. If they were all together, I would post here.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Forgot to note my purchase from yesterday....Witch Water Lantern from Kohl's I posted earlier, looks exactly the same as the picture so I won't bother. It's nice in that it was on sale for $24.99 & I had 30% off so well worth it.


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

At Tj Maxx this evening I came across these....




























The last one was $25 but it was super heavy and high quality and I had to have it! It also lights up and has a metallic swirl!!


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

Yodlei said:


> Forgot to note my purchase from yesterday....Witch Water Lantern from Kohl's I posted earlier, looks exactly the same as the picture so I won't bother. It's nice in that it was on sale for $24.99 & I had 30% off so well worth it.


Good score! I am hoping my local Home Goods will have more this saturday


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

exlibrisnyx said:


> The Kurt Adler one is gorgeous! You should check out the lanterns at Christmas traditions! They have several styles and they are all freaking amazing.
> 
> View attachment 717227
> View attachment 717228
> ...


Stopped at the local Garden Center that carries some Kurt Adler but didn't have much out yet & was last year's leftovers. Said new in about a week or so. Hoping they have it. 

Christmas Traditions has some nice things but too expensive. Won't buy without a coupon or sale. I would make an exception if it was fabulous though.

Saw a ton at Home Goods in Tinley Park, IL yesterday. They weren't together & were all over the place. Nothing I saw lit up but a few were musical/wind-up. 

Not sure if you noticed but as of a couple of days ago, the one on HSN is still available on clearance even though I got mine last year.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Illysium said:


> This one's cool from Sierra.
> 
> Haunted House
> 
> ...


Do like the Haunted House one.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I know you mentioned that I could hijack your thread by posting lanterns but I think I will start a separate thread just in case someone likes 1 but not the other even though some water globes are lantern-shaped. I happen to like both.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Another site that has some good ones (along with other holiday stuff) although they don't offer the deals they have in the past. Used to be one of the cheapest places for good submersible tealights. See they have some unique designs in Christmas only though. Wine bottle shapes, picture frame water globes...Hope they get some of that in Halloween eventually.








Battery Operated Candles


Our True Flicker Battery Operated Candles and Tea Lights capture the elegance of wax candles in a flameless, everlasting battery candle.




www.batteryoperatedcandles.net


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

Yodlei said:


> I know you mentioned that I could hijack your thread by posting lanterns but I think I will start a separate thread just in case someone likes 1 but not the other even though some water globes are lantern-shaped. I happen to like both.


The more threads the merrier!


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

Yodlei said:


> Another site that has some good ones (along with other holiday stuff) although they don't offer the deals they have in the past. Used to be one of the cheapest places for good submersible tealights. See they have some unique designs in Christmas only though. Wine bottle shapes, picture frame water globes...Hope they get some of that in Halloween eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm going to have to get the train one for christmas!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I just have one.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

Took some pictures of globes at Home Goods tonight. 22! And those are just the ones that were easy enough to photograph (i.e. not behind a mess of breakables). They seem more popular than ever this year.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

More from Home Goods


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

And more from Home Goods


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

NH708 said:


> Took some pictures of globes at Home Goods tonight. 22! And those are just the ones that were easy enough to photograph (i.e. not behind a mess of breakables). They seem more popular than ever this year.
> 
> View attachment 717416
> View attachment 717417
> ...


Love the haunted house!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Might have to get this one almost bought it last year! Glad to see it is back


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Illysium said:


> I just have one.
> 
> View attachment 717373


Me likey!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Love the haunted house!


Me too. Looks like the one from Sierra on page 1.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

Spotted a bunch of new gloves at HomeGoods tonight.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I almost bought that gargoyle one the other day! Saw it first thing when I entered the store and immediately put it in my cart, but by the time I got to the other side of the store I talked myself out of it and ditched it. I figure if I have to really question it, then I must not really need it. ?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I have that gargoyle  bought it last year! The other day I bought the one with the eyeballs floating around in it.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I have a HUGE soft spot for snow globes...of any kind. Halloween, Christmas, travel themed ones, fandom themed ones (Nightmare Before Christmas, Harry potter...that sort of stuff). I have several. I usually pick them up used at yard sales/thrift stores since I'm cheap. The only one's I've paid full retail for are the travel ones from road trips...I have a cheap Vegas one lol.

I think my favorite Halloween one is my "goth" Hello Kitty Halloween Snow Globe from 2003. My mom got it for me several years ago (not in 2003 lol). She bought it at a yard sale since she knew I loved Hello Kitty and Halloween. It's so perfect for me. It's more goth and less Halloween but I think it still fits Halloween.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Took a chance and bought this online from tj maxx amazingly it made it in one piece unlike the other item in my order! I like it alot!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Cute! Yeah I always wait with anticipation for anything I buy from TJMax online because their shipping dept is horrendous. If it’s breakable, more times than not you can expect it to arrive broken. I’m happy for you that your globe didn’t....that would’ve been a mess!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Cute! Yeah I always wait with anticipation for anything I buy from TJMax online because their shipping dept is horrendous. If it’s breakable, more times than not you can expect it to arrive broken. I’m happy for you that your globe didn’t....that would’ve been a mess!


They've gotten a lot better. I ordered a candle from them last year that arrived broken. The replacement was broken too. 

I've placed at least 10 orders with them, this season alone. Everything so far, has been well wrapped, in perfect condition.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Resurrecting for 2020...
Already paid dearly for the one at Bath & Body Works:









Kohls has my past years sparkly JOL but has the "smoke effect" this year. Waiting on sale & 30% off, which I or either Sis should get before close to Halloween:








Weird but earlier saw another globe on Kohl's site that was just posted; an orange candle with scene that spins, but it's not on the site anymore. I bought 3 like it a few years ago at Farm & Fleet but don't recall if scene was the same or if those I bought had an orange one. I will have to check.

Still wish I could find the Kurt Adler Haunted House from last year's post & also the Frankenstein one.

The new one I would buy in a heartbeat if I find it out somewhere is from Raz Imports:









And this one from Transpac Imports:








Maybe these minis from Transpac as well?








Batteryoperatedcandles.net has increased their supply:









Battery Operated Candles


Our True Flicker Battery Operated Candles and Tea Lights capture the elegance of wax candles in a flameless, everlasting battery candle.




www.batteryoperatedcandles.net


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

Yodlei said:


> Resurrecting for 2020...
> Already paid dearly for the one at Bath & Body Works:
> View attachment 735126
> 
> ...


I was sooo tempted by the Bath and Body works one! I've also never quite seen one like the witch hat. I missed out on so many of the ones posted last year, especially from TJMaxx/Homegoods because they either never came to my store, or got snapped up before I came!


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

6.5" Book Stack with Water Globe Tabletop Accent by Ashland®

I think this one is cool and I hope to get it with my next paycheck!


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

Managed to grab this one tonight at my Marshalls/Homegoods! They only had this one unfortunately 😔


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

nice one! darn I haven't seen any this season yet!


----------

